# need to run 1.5 miles in 9 mins 15 secs.



## k-man (May 30, 2005)

hello!!! 

well basically i am trying to get into the army, and i thought that it would be best if i aimed high and went for the Parachute regiment, which involves me to do a 1.5 mile run in under 9 mins and 15 secs. 

thing is, is that i aint done any work on my legs for a long time, nor my lungs, and whenever i go out for a run i dont last very long, i can run constantly for about 0.6 of a mile before i start to slow down, its mainly to do with my lungs, my legs dont get tired but i just get out of breath too quickly, im just wondering if there are any tips to being able to do this run in 9.15. 

at the moment im just running untill i cant run anymore and then i walk, and then burst back into a run when i feel i can, but i need to be running contstantly to do it in time. should i maybe keep doing this once in the morning and once at night every day for a month? will that be addiquate enough to get into shape? 

also is it worth getting a heart rate monitor? or is there an cheaper way?


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Do you get tested for the run on a treadmill or on a track? 

You are talking about running 1.5 miles at just over a 6 min mile pace per mile. I would train by running 2 miles and 3 miles at a time. Don't worry about time right now just run 2 miles without stopping ( Try a 10 min mile pace to start). Also don't run every day take  one day off a week.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2005)

k-man welcome to IM!


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Super Hulk (May 31, 2005)

instead of running fast then walkin try running  then
jogging slowly when you get tired, then run.

train running 2 miles instead of 1.5


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2005)

> at the moment im just running untill i cant run anymore and then i walk, and then burst back into a run when i feel i can, but i need to be running contstantly to do it in time. should i maybe keep doing this once in the morning and once at night every day for a month? will that be addiquate enough to get into shape?



well the thing with distance running is that its all mental, you may think you can't go on farther but you can. Running sucks , believe me I know, I used to run XC back in the day. The only way to get faster is just to run more. Up your miles each week and when you want to stop and walk, don't, keep running. you should never stop until the end of your run. Set small goals and work your way up, it should be a piece of cake


----------

